# [Verkaufe] Logitech G15 Refresh Gamingtastatur



## x3blackkillx3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hey,

will nun kurz vor Weihnachten meine *Logitech G15 Refresh* loswerden.
Sie ist in Top Zustand alle Tasten funktionieren, Display zeigt alles normal an und auch keine Verschleis sozusagen ..
Bei Intresse folgen natürlich auch Fotos 

Preis : 65 Euro VHB

Liebe grüße


----------



## golani79 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich will ja nichts sagen - aber derzeit bekommt man ne neue G15 refresh bei Amazon um 59,40


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (18. Dezember 2010)

Ich will ja auch nichts sagen aber lies dir mal die Regeln durch für das Forum und 2. steht da auch VHB drinne!!


----------



## firewalker2k (18. Dezember 2010)

Er meint es doch nur gut.. Warum sollte ich denn z.B. mit dir verhandeln wollen, wenn ich sie neu auch günstiger bekomme. Da lohnt doch der Zeitaufwand nicht


----------



## golani79 (18. Dezember 2010)

Na ja, erstens kann ich lesen und zweitens bin ich einfach der Meinung, auch wenn VHB dasteht, dass man den Preis für einen gebrauchten Artikel, nicht über den eines neuwertigen ansetzen soll wenn man was verkaufen will.

Zusätzlich wären noch ein paar Infos (Alter, besteht noch Garantie, etc. ) für etwaige Interessenten ganz nett.

Aber ist ja eh deine freie Entscheidung - war nur ein Hinweis ...


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (9. März 2011)

Preisupdate : 40 Euro + Versand. VHB


Die Tastatur ist jetzt bald ein Jahr alt (Ostern) es besteht deswegen noch mehr als ein Jahr Garantie.
Bei Anfrage lade ich gerne Fotos hoch.


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (19. April 2011)

Preisupdate : 30 Euro + Versand


----------



## x3blackkillx3 (25. Juni 2011)

pusheen


----------

